# Using 80 lb braid on a penn senator



## Wooshinator

I'm looking into spooking my penn senator with 80 lb braid for shark Fishing with a too shot and steel leader any advice or input on this set up and also how much braid will it hold I think it a 20 lb diameter


----------



## Wooshinator

Also different opinion on brands of braid


----------



## RHINO83

What penn senator do you have ... 9/0? I like Jerry brown spectra and izorline as far as brand.


----------



## Wooshinator

I want to say it a 114 model


----------



## shotman

Go to Penn parts.com. It will give all info. on spooling line. I have 50lb. Power Pro on my reels.


----------



## Mustad7731

*80 lb Braid on a Penn 114*

Woos...

Most of my shark fishing these days is done in the surf...

I use braid/with 100+ yd topshot of mono on all my saltwater reels...

The thing that you have to be aware of is the Penn 114 a 6/0 is that it
can only produce about 18 lb of drag...That is fine for about 60 lb test line....

You can put about 800 yds [my guess] of 80 lb braid with some mono topshot
on the 6/0...I'm not sure that the drag would hold up to a 600 yd run by a shark.

The good side is if you loose a chunk of line while fishing if you have 900 yds of 
line, the line left after the break off will likely be enough to wind on a new topshot,
rerig and continue fishing...

Best of luck,
Mustad7731
Jack


----------

